# Moon set



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

What's the best you've had for a moon set? Almost full tonight but cloud cover till almost midnight. Cleared up and I went out but my moon reflection sucked for my field. Moon to the back or out front? My better luck has been with the moon in view. Pissed tonight after coming in from 3 hours of nothing. ...


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Lol pissed after 3 hours of nothing? Hunted from 9pm to 7am and nothing. We're in a tournament this weekend. It happens. Plus the 60 mph wind speeds didn't help.


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow...that sounds like a lot of set-ups


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

It was pretty much Murphys law last night in our sets. Battery issues, spinner issues, cloud cover...no animals cooperating. Need a snickers to get out of my inner Marsha


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I hunted with doggK9 and we made plenty of good sets for both nights and saw nothing to shoot at.

On a side note we did call in a weasel to 10 yards


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

It has been one slow a** year.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

It has been a very productive year for me up until this last weekend.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Just got back from this mornings hunt. In the driveway.


A.M. General said:


> What's the best you've had for a moon set? Almost full tonight but cloud cover till almost midnight. Cleared up and I went out but my moon reflection sucked for my field. Moon to the back or out front? My better luck has been with the moon in view. Pissed tonight after coming in from 3 hours of nothing. ...


This mornings moon after my hunt.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Just got back from this mornings hunt. In the driveway.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Darker the better IMO. 
I'd treat the moon the same as the sun. Stay in the shadows.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

A.M. General said:


> It was pretty much Murphys law last night in our sets. Battery issues, spinner issues, cloud cover...no animals cooperating. Need a snickers to get out of my inner Marsha


Sounds like my night. Went out Friday thinking the moon would be good. Winds picked up, caller stopped working, decoy blew over in the snow, chair leg broke. Needless to say with all of my screwing around, I didn't see a thing.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Sounds like my night. Went out Friday thinking the moon would be good. Winds picked up, caller stopped working, decoy blew over in the snow, chair leg broke. Needless to say with all of my screwing around, I didn't see a thing.


At least you had fun....


----------

